# Goodbye Boober kitty :(



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 30, 2012)

My mother inlaw called tonight to tell us that Jasons 19 year old cat Boober kitty has passed. Boober lived with my inlaws after we moved away from the family farm to keep my mother inlaw company. But she was very much Jasons cat and he is very sad. He had Boober from age 13. She is a "secret kitty" born in the barn to her mother Archie. She was the only kitten. One day Jason was pulling hay bales and baby Boober wandered up to him in the hayloft. Jason was the only person Boo would not swip at when you walked by although she was very sweet. She was also a constent meower.....MIL says Boo passed in her sleep with no signs of illness. Jason went to pick her up to have her cremated...... We will miss Boober very much


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 30, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear about Boober. Sounds like an amazing sweet kitty and I know she'll be very missed.

R.I.P. sweetie!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm glad she passed peacefully, at the end of a long, happy life.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks .
Its made it easier to know that she passed an old grandma kitty warm in her bed.


----------



## Samara (Mar 30, 2012)

:hug2:


----------



## Deliciosa (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad that little Boo had an amazing long life of 19 years, and that she passed peacefully. :rainbow:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of Boober kitty. What a special husband you have leaving his favorite kitty to stay with his Mother for companionshipwhen you both left the farm. He must have really been attached and missed her dearly if he's going to keep her ashes. A true sweet sacrifice from your husband.

My condolences to you Jason. And I hope your Mother understands that sacrifice as well. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. When we moved here, we had to leave my cat with friends. She's an outdoor cat and I'm allergic so we couldn't bring her here as Summers are a killer. She was feral, but loved me so much that I could pick her up or ruff up her fur. Rest in peace Boober.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for everyones kind words. I read them to Jason and he is pretty sad. I caught him sharing an ice cream sandwich with Frags and I did not yell at him. He needs his fatty fatty Fraggler right now.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 31, 2012)

In grief there in nothing like the loving attention of another animal. They have the capacity to understand without being told. Poor Jason, it is a portion of his childhood that he has had to close. She too, will be waiting at the bridge.


----------



## JimD (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

ray::rainbow:


----------

